# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Cần tìm software cua servo NSK

## vufree

Mình cần tìm software cho servo Megatorque của NSK để kết nối Driver với máy tính qua cổng RS232 nhưng tìm mãi không ra. Bác nào có hoặc biết download chỗ nào cho Mình xin với. Cám ơn nhiều

----------


## emptyhb

Loại này em nhớ hình như nó có bộ tech pad gì đó giống hình này để cài đặt

----------


## vufree

Đúng rồi Nó có bộ Handy, kết nối với Driver qua cổng RS232 nhưng Mình không có bộ này nên tìm soft kết nối máy tính kiểu như Yaskawa.

----------


## ducduy9104

tìm không ra thì liên hệ hãng, nó không cho nữa thì chờ thời thôi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manipul

Của bạn đây:MegaTerm_for_ESA_ESB.zip

----------

CKD, hoangmanh, ngocsut

----------


## nhatvu2402

> Của bạn đây:MegaTerm_for_ESA_ESB.zip


a cho e hỏi là sao e dow về rôi mà cài đặt không được ạ ?

----------

